# Any recommendations/referals for good car garage for oil change?



## bruce845 (Mar 9, 2015)

Just got my first car and am looking for a oil change in a month or 2. Preferably in Brampton/Misissauga area. Seen so many bad reviews and scam warnings so Id thought Id ask for referals from people with positive experience.


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

Sandro at Magic Touch auto repair has been my mechanic for over 20 years, south of dundas off Dixie (905) 896-7678


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Are you looking for cheap or just a good place to go. 

Meineke is probably cheapest place at 29.95 for most cars. 

I usually search Groupon or redflagdeals if I find a deal like 2 for 1 or something similiar.



Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Have you considered doing it your self? Watch a youtube video for your specific car, you might be surprised how easy it is.


----------



## swissgaurd (Sep 28, 2011)

if you come to streetsville
go to joe salema and sons

one of the very few honest shops around


vic


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

What make is the car?

I have some good mechanics, but they specialize and work strictly on the makes they're trained in.


----------



## clubsoda (Oct 10, 2009)

I go to Blue Sky Automotive Services Inc in Mississauga. Not even 1 bad review. They are truly good mechanic. They used to work for Ford dealership so they know ford really well. I used to bring my mustang there before I sold it but now I bring my Tacoma no problem. Excellent service, honest and very fair price.

2340 Stanfield Road, Mississauga, ON L4Y 1S1


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

If you bought new/used from a dealership or "other" where there is warranty offered, you must take it to a garage as paperwork is important should issues arise vs DIY.

Past warranty, oil changes are super easy if one is so inclined. Just have to spend some $ on tools and jacks and the rest is just oil and oil filter. 

All said and done, DIY vs shop will cost you the same or a little less $ depending on the oil (conventional or synthetic) and viscosity. The 30-45mins sitting at the shop or time to kill and gotta keep busy DIY.

Once you get into oil changes, then there is tranny fluid changes. IF this is going to be a "thing" for you, get a car jack pump. Save your knuckles with the cranking scissor types that comes with your car and more stable than a bottle jack as well as maneouverable to get into place.


----------



## bruce845 (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks for the responses everyone. I am certainly taking notes of all the dealership mentioned. 

As for some of the questions:

-It is a 2005 toyota corolla. 

-I bought it off a family member so theres no dealership warranty.

-And I have considered trying it myself (Ive subscribed to chrisfix lol) but as of now I dont have the utmost confidence in doing it myself without proper guidance/supervision. And as wtac mentioned, Im not too certain a DIY would same me a $$. But maybe one day Ill shut off the fish tank and cars will be my new hobby lol.


----------



## ashtonfitzgerald (Apr 11, 2017)

I DIY my oil changes, but if it's really cold I run it over to my local Costco for their $50 full synthetic change. It's a deal considering 5L of synthetic costs about $30 on sale.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bruce845 (Mar 9, 2015)

Would I need a costco membership to go to their shop?



ashtonfitzgerald said:


> I DIY my oil changes, but if it's really cold I run it over to my local Costco for their $50 full synthetic change. It's a deal considering 5L of synthetic costs about $30 on sale.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ashtonfitzgerald (Apr 11, 2017)

Probably, or at least a friend or family member that has one

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sircastic (Mar 9, 2017)

As someone who worked as a mechanic for 10 years I'll weigh in...


Oil changes are cheap and not worth DIY unless you enjoy them. There is little profit margin on them for shops. The oil and filter often cost close to what shops charge. 

Either go to a oil change place (not my first choice) or go to a shop that you want to build a relationship with.

All shops will use an oil change as an opportunity to look for additional work. Look for a place that tells you what is needed now and what will be needed in the next 6 months.

J Salema in streetsville (as referred earlier) is a good choice. I have known Joe since the early 90's. He's a good man and honest. There are a lot of honest shops out there, find a place and build a relationship. It's in your best interest to have a shop that knows your car and you, you will get better service that way.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

sircastic said:


> As someone who worked as a mechanic for 10 years I'll weigh in...
> 
> Oil changes are cheap and not worth DIY unless you enjoy them.


Honest question here - One of the reasons I do my own is that I'm able to control the quality of the oil and the filter.

There's a shop in town that has dirt cheap oil changes and there's been rumors that his oil is garbage that he somehow reclaims or reuses - have you ever heard of such a scenario?

If I'm doing regular oil changes - does using an expensive filter like a NAPA Gold make much of a difference?

Appreciate any incite you could offer.


----------



## sircastic (Mar 9, 2017)

Oil drained from an engine is generally picked up by waste oil companies who re-purpose it. There are filtration systems for waste oil but that's generally used for heating shop space with oil.

It wouldn't surprise me if a shop is filtering and reusing oil, I've seen some strange things. The main roles of oil in an engine it to cool, buffer and lubricate. Contaminated oil (used) doesn't do those things well and no matter how well filtered it's impossible to remove hydrocarbons from the oil without re-refining it.

The quality of filter and oil makes a big difference, cheaper filters have thinner walls, less filtering area, lower quality filter paper and weaker check-valves. I have seen cheap filters rupture.


----------



## bruce845 (Mar 9, 2015)

Off topic question, whats the best and cheapest way to add an MP3 player (type of hardware + best brand?) My car currently has an CD player.


----------

